# Salt Dogg Shpe 1500



## CELandscapes

Selling a Shpe 1500. Lots of new parts runs excellent. Will come with harness and controller. I have the tarp for it. New vibrator and spinner motor. New plug harnesses. Stainless auger. Top grate will need bent back straight. Unless I get to it soon. Front bearing replaced last fall. $2500 obo


----------



## CELandscapes

Spring special 2000 obo


----------



## CELandscapes

Sold please remove


----------

